# Der HD3 Aufbauthread



## coastalwolf (27. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

da sich hier eine Menge Schrauber tummeln, starte ich zur gemeinsamen Verkürzung der Wartezeit den "HD3 Aufbauthread". Ich muss mich mindestens bis Ende Januar gedulden. Vorher wird es mit dem XL-Rahmen in blue nichts werden.
Immerhin ist heute aber der erste Karton mit Parts gekommen. Und dank der vom Mainstream abweichenden "Threaded"-Lösung fürs Tretlager, würdige ich diese goldene Entscheidung doch gleich mal mit dem passenden Part 




....man stelle sich als Alternative ein eingepresstes Lager vor . Wie Sie sehen, sehen Sie nichts....

Grüße
HD


----------



## desktop (28. November 2014)

XL wäre, bei 189cm, auch meine favorisierte Rahmengröße. Ende Januar sollen die erst kommen? Naja, ist ja auch nicht mehr all zu lange. Wie bauste das Teil denn auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (28. November 2014)

desktop schrieb:


> Wie bauste das Teil denn auf?



Final entschieden habe ich mich noch nicht bei allen Parts. X01 ist gesetzt. 741er Laufräder auch. Der Rest wird in den nächsten Tag entschieden


----------



## trailterror (28. November 2014)

Freu mich schon auf aufbauten hier. Geiles Rad


----------



## desktop (1. Dezember 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Final entschieden habe ich mich noch nicht bei allen Parts. X01 ist gesetzt. 741er Laufräder auch. Der Rest wird in den nächsten Tag entschieden


Und FW? 160mm? oder 150mm?


----------



## coastalwolf (1. Dezember 2014)

desktop schrieb:


> Und FW? 160mm? oder 150mm?



Ich werde eine 160mm Gabel einbauen. Bilder folgen. Vielleicht liegt zumindest schon die Gabel unterm Weihnachtsbaum.


----------



## desktop (1. Dezember 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Ich werde eine 160mm Gabel einbauen. Bilder folgen. Vielleicht liegt zumindest schon die Gabel unterm Weihnachtsbaum.


Bin gespannt auf deinen Aufbau.


----------



## ibislover (2. Dezember 2014)

nachdem mein händler endlich aus dem urlaub wieder da ist, hab ich heute auch meinen XL vorbestellt.
dnke auch an den super service von tri-cycles an der stelle!

@HellDriverChris
meine gabel ist schon da!


----------



## desktop (3. Dezember 2014)

Also ich hab vor Tagen ne Mail an tri-cycles geschickt und bis heute keine Reaktion. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## ibislover (3. Dezember 2014)

ja, bei mails sind sie nicht die schnellsten, aber immer erreichbar per telefon.
was willst denn wissen? vlt. kann ja auch hier einer helfen.


----------



## Phil-Joe (3. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab damals auch mit den Einzelteilen begonnen und dann am Ende den Rahmen besorgt. ;-) Der neue HD ist aber auch was schick geworden ... Holy Hell! Geiles Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr320 (4. Dezember 2014)

desktop schrieb:


> Also ich hab vor Tagen ne Mail an tri-cycles geschickt und bis heute keine Reaktion. Schade eigentlich.




Mir gehts genauso !!! Aber vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja helfen! Hier ein Auszug aus meiner Mail an "Tri-Cicles"



Mit meiner Größe von 187 cm und einer Schrittlänge von 86 cm liege ich ziemlich mittig zwischen LARGE und X-LARGE. Wie Ihr an meinen Daten seht, zähle ich zu den „Sitzriesen“ (Langer Oberkörper, kurze Beine) Bisher hatten alle meine Bikes (Giant NRS, Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC) die Größe 20,5 Zoll. Da das Ibis dann das Rocky ersetzen soll, ziehe ich dieses mal zum Vergleich mit heran.

Das Rocky Mountain hat einen 68° Lenkwinkel, 74° Sitzwinkel, 629mm Oberrohr hor., 520mm Sitzrohr,  150mm Steuerrohr, 424m Kettenstrebe. 

Auf dem Rocky empfand ich meine Sitzposition als perfekt. Nicht gedrungen und nicht zu gestreckt. Mein einziger Kritikpunkt galt dem spielerischen Handling des Bikes. Ich benötigte einiges an Kraft um das Vorderrad hoch zu bekommen. Aus diesem Grund brachte ich den Large Rahmen ins Gespräch, um das Handling zu verbessern. Meine Befürchtung ist jedoch, das der Rahmen doch zu klein für mich ist.

Letzten Winter legte ich mir ein Race-Hardtail zu, wo ich vor der selben Frage stand. Durch Probesitzen auf dem 19 Zoll und dem 21 Zoll Rahmen mußte ich sogar den 21 Zoll Rahmen nehmen.

Probefahren im Raum Berlin ist mit Ibis halt auch nicht so einfach.


----------



## desktop (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin mit 189 nur unwesentlich größer als du hab aber ne 92er SL. Hatte im letzten Jahr zwei Rockys. Das Alti in L und das Instinct dann in XL. Ich brauche füdefinitiv ein XLer, dann lieber nen kurzen Vorbau drauf. Ich denke L könnte beim Ibis für dich auch ne knappe Kiste werden.


----------



## mr320 (7. Dezember 2014)

Danke erstmal für den Hinweiß. Ich denke, ich klingel nochmal bei Tri-Cycles durch. Ist halt immer ein Risiko, wenn man, wie ich immer so zwischen den Rahmengrößen liegt und es mit dem Probesitzen nicht klappt.


----------



## ibislover (7. Dezember 2014)

ist deine schrittlänge korrekt gemessen?
ich seh dich aber definitiv auf dem XL.


----------



## mr320 (7. Dezember 2014)

Ja. mehrmals gemessen.


----------



## coastalwolf (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich mach mal mit Teilen weiter. X01 Spiderless  75g leichter (jeweils mit 30er Blatt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (7. Dezember 2014)

Wie Krieg ich den meine XX1,auf Spiderless umgebaut?


----------



## desktop (7. Dezember 2014)

Spider runter und dann welches Kettenblatt?


----------



## coastalwolf (7. Dezember 2014)

desktop schrieb:


> Spider runter und dann welches Kettenblatt?



Meins ist von hier: http://absoluteblack.cc/chainrings.html


----------



## desktop (7. Dezember 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Meins ist von hier: http://absoluteblack.cc/chainrings.html


Danke.


----------



## Stefan H (14. Dezember 2014)

@desktop und @mr320 
Sorry für die verzögerten Antworten! Nach dem release des neuen Ibis Spielzeuges fliegt ordentlich die Kuh.
Wir hatten auch Probleme mit unserer Website und der Mailnachricht-option auf der Seite selbst.
Jetzt ist alles wieder ready und Anfragen werden schnellstmöglich bearbeitet. 
Ich hoffe die Größenfragen haben sich geklärt, anst. einfach nochmal durch klingeln.


----------



## desktop (15. Dezember 2014)

Stefan H schrieb:


> @desktop und @mr320
> Sorry für die verzögerten Antworten! Nach dem release des neuen Ibis Spielzeuges fliegt ordentlich die Kuh.
> Wir hatten auch Probleme mit unserer Website und der Mailnachricht-option auf der Seite selbst.
> Jetzt ist alles wieder ready und Anfragen werden schnellstmöglich bearbeitet.
> Ich hoffe die Größenfragen haben sich geklärt, anst. einfach nochmal durch klingeln.


Hallo Stefan, habt Ihr auch ein Bild eines XLer Aufbaus des neuen Mojos? In der Regel sind das ja immer Mer oder Ler Rahmen, die man auf den Fotos sieht. Mich interessiert, ob der XLer auch so harmonisch ausschaut.


----------



## ibislover (15. Dezember 2014)

es gibt nur 2 preproduction xl deren fotos ibis nicht teilt.

cad rendering muss reichen vorerst.


----------



## desktop (15. Dezember 2014)

Die Anlage zeigt das Rendering eines XLers?
Ist von den Proportionen ja noch recht stimmig, wie ich finde. Hätte gedacht, dass der Bereich unter dem Dämpfer, also das Dreieck zwischen Dämpfer, UR und SR wesentlich größer wäre und sich so ein riesen Loch auftut.


----------



## ibislover (15. Dezember 2014)

das ist technisch gar nicht möglich bzw wäre unsinnig teuer und wenig sinnvoll.
der abstand überm dämpfer ist der einzige der größer werden kann.
denk mal scharf nach.


----------



## desktop (15. Dezember 2014)

ibislover schrieb:


> das ist technisch gar nicht möglich bzw wäre unsinnig teuer und wenig sinnvoll.
> der abstand überm dämpfer ist der einzige der größer werden kann.
> denk mal scharf nach.


Jetzt ist mir ein Licht aufgegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (16. Dezember 2014)

@desktop 
Es verhält sich ähnlich wie beim Mojo HD..Die Proportionen wachsen mit. Schau Dir mal XL Mojo HD oder HDR's an.


----------



## Stefan H (16. Dezember 2014)

@ibislover 
schicke Grafik...btw. weiss wäre doch auch mal wieder eine Option ;-)


----------



## coastalwolf (25. Dezember 2014)

Gestern gab´s Bescherung bei meinem Händler  ...gutes Timing. Jetzt fehlt nur noch das HD3.


----------



## desktop (25. Dezember 2014)

Da bauste die aber das gute Stück mit ganz feinen Parts auf. Machste auf die Fox noch andere decals?


----------



## coastalwolf (25. Dezember 2014)

Irgendwie gefallen mir ja die Retro-Decals. Erstmal bleiben sie auf jeden Fall drauf. Alternativ gibt´s bei uns in der City einen Shop der Wunsch-Decals plottet und schneidet. Dann wäre mein Favorit ein eigenes Motiv ohne Bezug zu Fox im rot des Ibis-Hinterbaus.


----------



## desktop (25. Dezember 2014)

Ja, das Rot aus dem Rahmen kommt bestimmt gut an der Gabel.


----------



## Nussketier (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde  ich mal kurz hier einklinken wollen: Hat jemand mal Bilder vom Medium und Large, damit man das mal optisch vergleichen kann?
Im Netz sind einige Bilder aber leider ist meist nicht erkennbar, welche Rahmengröße...

Danke


----------



## ibislover (31. Dezember 2014)

du muss nur richtig suchen. 
mtbr.com und pinkbike sind da sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Nussketier (31. Dezember 2014)

Danke schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (31. Dezember 2014)

Hab mir nun den blauen Frame bestellt, nachdem ich mir den Rahmen live anschauen konnte. Ich war begeistert. Top verarbeitet. Ein Traum. Jetzt muss ich mich noch bis Anfang Februar gedulden und dann geht's an den Aufbau. Naja,bei dem Sauwetter zur Zeit nicht ganz so schlimm.


----------



## coastalwolf (31. Dezember 2014)

desktop schrieb:


> Hab mir nun den blauen Frame bestellt, nachdem ich mir den Rahmen live anschauen konnte. Ich war begeistert. Top verarbeitet. Ein Traum. Jetzt muss ich mich noch bis Anfang Februar gedulden und dann geht's an den Aufbau. Naja,bei dem Sauwetter zur Zeit nicht ganz so schlimm.



Wo hast Du den Rahmen angeschaut?


----------



## desktop (31. Dezember 2014)

In Essen bei bike n Service


----------



## desktop (31. Dezember 2014)

Der hat den Grünen in L da.


----------



## coastalwolf (1. Januar 2015)

Sehr schön. Wusste gar nicht, dass schon die ersten Rahmen in Deutschland angekommen sind.


----------



## desktop (1. Januar 2015)

Ja, war auch überrascht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (3. Januar 2015)

off topic, aber man muss sich ja die wartezeit verkürzen!


----------



## Phil-Joe (5. Januar 2015)

Höhö ... Nett.


----------



## ibislover (6. Februar 2015)

mein rahmen braucht noch ne weile, aber da hab ich mir schonmal die ersten "ersatzteile" bzw. modifikationen gedruckt...


----------



## desktop (6. Februar 2015)

Wann sollen denn die XLer Frames jetzt kommen?


----------



## coastalwolf (20. Februar 2015)

...und los geht´s


----------



## Phil-Joe (20. Februar 2015)

Schick!


----------



## desktop (20. Februar 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> ...und los geht´s


Ist das dein XLer Frame?


----------



## ibislover (20. Februar 2015)

mein Xler ist auch da!


----------



## desktop (20. Februar 2015)

Meiner kommt wohl erst am Montag. Ich bin mal auf eure Aufbauten gespannt. Mich würde auch eure Zugverlegung interessieren und ob beim Frame schon neue Ports dabei sind. Die alten Ports sind ja vom Innendurchmesser zu klein für die Reverbleitung. Wird also spannend.


----------



## coastalwolf (20. Februar 2015)

Kurzes Feedback zum Stand des Aufbaus meines XL-Rahmens.

- Der Gesamteindruck ist sehr überzeugend und hochwertig.
- Der untere Steuersatz von Reset (Flatstack A4) sitzt ziemlich stramm. Da musste ich ein bisschen kämpfen beim Ansetzen trotz gescheitem Werkzeug. Oben wäre er wahrscheinlich sogar mit dem Gummihammer rein gegangen.
- Neue Ports für die Reverb sind nicht dabei. Ich baue den Rahmen mit einer 200mm Moveloc auf. Auch dafür musste ich einmal aufbohren, da nicht alle Ports 4mm Durchmesser haben. Teilweise sind sie nur als Zuganschlag ausgeführt falls man keine durchgängige Außenhülle verwendet.
- Leider kann man die Doppelports am Unterrohr nicht verschließen. Der obere Port ist jetzt bei mir einfach mit zwei Öffnungen ohne Funktion.
- Abstand PM-Aufnahme zur Bremsscheibe hinten (Shimano) ist hauchdünn. Aber i.O..
- Morgen kommt hoffentlich die Hülse 30,9 auf 31,6 von Vecnum. Dann sollte das Rad spätestens am Sonntag fertig sein. 
- P.S.: Das meditative Einfädeln der Außenhüllen ist ein Traum   Mit ein bisschen Draht und Kabelbindern als Fanghaken klappt´s aber ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (20. Februar 2015)

Bin gespannt. Auch auf die ersten fahreindrückr


----------



## desktop (21. Februar 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Kurzes Feedback zum Stand des Aufbaus meines XL-Rahmens.
> 
> - Der Gesamteindruck ist sehr überzeugend und hochwertig.
> - Der untere Steuersatz von Reset (Flatstack A4) sitzt ziemlich stramm. Da musste ich ein bisschen kämpfen beim Ansetzen trotz gescheitem Werkzeug. Oben wäre er wahrscheinlich sogar mit dem Gummihammer rein gegangen.
> ...



Danke für deine Eindrücke. Wie haste die Zugverlegung denn gemacht? Bremsleitung außen oder auch im Rahmen?


----------



## coastalwolf (22. Februar 2015)

Fertig 





















Bald gibt´s erste Fahreindrücke


----------



## Stefan H (22. Februar 2015)

@HellDriverChris 
Richtig schick geworden! 
Du benötigst noch ein Coverplate für die Umwerferaufnahme


----------



## ibislover (22. Februar 2015)

Stefan H schrieb:


> @HellDriverChris
> Richtig schick geworden!
> Du benötigst noch ein Coverplate für die Umwerferaufnahme


gibts die denn schon?


----------



## Stefan H (22. Februar 2015)

Haben wir gerade reinbekommen


----------



## desktop (22. Februar 2015)

Wirklich ein sehr gelungener Aufbau. Gefällt mir außerordentlich gut.


----------



## Stefan H (22. Februar 2015)

@HellDriverChris 
Das Kettenblatt ist von welcher Marke?


----------



## desktop (22. Februar 2015)

Was ich nur unfassbar finde ist, dass IBIS den Hinterbau dermaßen eng konstruiert. Siehe Album von hellDriverChris (Danke auch für das Foto). Die Bremsscheibe hat ja quasi fast gar keine Luft mehr zum Rahmen. Da wird sich erst noch zeigen, was da bei Verwindung des Hinterbaus/Hinterrades/Nabe passiert. Also ob die Scheibe da nicht die Strebe doch berührt wenn das ganze Konstrukt mal schön unter Belastung kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (22. Februar 2015)

Stefan H schrieb:


> @HellDriverChris
> Richtig schick geworden!
> Du benötigst noch ein Coverplate für die Umwerferaufnahme



Danke 



Stefan H schrieb:


> Haben wir gerade reinbekommen



...und wie komme ich da jetzt ran?



Stefan H schrieb:


> @HellDriverChris
> Das Kettenblatt ist von welcher Marke?



AbsoluteBlack: http://absoluteblack.cc/xx1-style-sram.html


----------



## ibislover (22. Februar 2015)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Haben wir gerade reinbekommen


sehr gut.
dann werden wird das demnächst mit verhakstückeln. 
danke für deine nachricht auf FB!


----------



## coastalwolf (22. Februar 2015)

Hier mal noch das ganze Bike....





....bin vorhin in der Dämmerung die ersten Trails gefahren. Der erste Eindruck passt und macht Lust auf viel, viel mehr  ...spätestens nächstes Wochenende geht´s dann auf eine aussagefähige Runde mit allen Schlüsselstellen auf den Hometrails.


----------



## Stefan H (23. Februar 2015)

@HellDriverChris 
Am besten über den Händler/Bikeshop Deines vertrauens


----------



## desktop (23. Februar 2015)

@Stefan H 
Und wann sollen die neuen Ports kommen, die auch für nen Reverbleitung passen?


----------



## desktop (24. Februar 2015)

So, hab meinen Rahmen gerade abgeholt und zur Sicherheit gleich im shop mal den Abstand der Disc zur Kettenstrebe begutachtet. 
Bei meiner Kombi ist da genuf Luft. Fahre ne XT mit der 6 Loch Icetech Scheibe auf ner Hope Pro 2 EVO Nabe. Ich denke die Kombi Disc und Nabe spielt eventuell ne Rolle.

Jetzt gehts ans Umabuen der Komponenten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (25. Februar 2015)

Auf jeden Fall macht das blau echt Lust auf mehr ... sieht erstaunlich schick aus ... auch in der recht natürlichen Lichtumgebung deiner Bilder. Tolles Bike! Kann jemand eine Aussage treffen, wie es sich bei der Bremsmontage einer Guide verhält?


----------



## desktop (26. Februar 2015)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall macht das blau echt Lust auf mehr ... sieht erstaunlich schick aus ... auch in der recht natürlichen Lichtumgebung deiner Bilder. Tolles Bike! Kann jemand eine Aussage treffen, wie es sich bei der Bremsmontage einer Guide verhält?


Also eng wird es mit Bremsscheiben, die auf einem Spider aufsitzen, sowie die ICE TECH von Shimano. Die Disc der Guide sind da ja aus einem Stück konstruiert, oder? Sollte dann mehr "Luft" sein zum Rahmen.


----------



## Phil-Joe (26. Februar 2015)

Gut zu wissen ... das HD3 steht bei der Auswahl des neuen Bikes als Rahmen mit ganz oben auf der Liste ... hammer ist das hübsch ...


----------



## desktop (26. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte ja die letzten 2 Jahre einige Bikes. Aber ehrlich: der Rahmen ist sowas von TOP verarbeitet. Und der DW Hinterbau, sahne.


----------



## desktop (26. Februar 2015)

Hiiiiiiiilfe!

Kann mir mal jemand von den IBIs Besitzern auf die Sprünge helfen. Ich habe am UR über dem Tretlager, wo ich den Schaltzug inkl. Zughülle durchfädeln wollte das Problem, dass der Port dort keine Zughülle durchlässt, da der anscheinend nur auf Verlegung des Schaltzuges ohne Hülle ausgelegt ist. Ein entsprechend passender Port liegt aber nicht bei. Ich hab zwar noch nen Port beiliegen, der vom Durchmesser passt aber wiederum von der Form nicht, es ist einer dieser länglichen Ports. Wie habt ihr das gemacht?


----------



## coastalwolf (26. Februar 2015)

Schau Dir mal den oberen Port am Unterrohr an. Die waren bei mir nicht identisch. Unten 4mm und Zug. Oben 2x nur Zug. Vielleicht sind sie bei Dir umgekehrt vormontiert.


----------



## desktop (26. Februar 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal den oberen Port am Unterrohr an. Die waren bei mir nicht identisch. Unten 4mm und Zug. Oben 2x nur Zug. Vielleicht sind sie bei Dir umgekehrt vormontiert.


Ja, genauso ist es. Aber auch wenn ich die tausche, wie komme ich oben dann mit dem Zug rein? Denn dann habe ich ja oben zweimal klein. Ich gehe auf der Seite oben nämlich mit dem Schaltzug rein. Ich nehme an, ihr habt den oben links am OR durchgezogen und dann unten rechts am Tretlager wieder raus.


----------



## ibislover (27. Februar 2015)

um komplett durchgehend zu verlegen muss man bohren...!
erst kunstoffanschlag raus, dann das alu durch.
easy as pie.


----------



## coastalwolf (27. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

bevor heute pünktlich zum Wochenende der Wald wieder im Matsch versinkt, bin ich gestern Abend das erste Mal ernsthaft mit dem HD3 gefahren. Die ersten zwei Trails noch in der Dämmerung danach mit Licht. Hier meine ersten Eindrücke. Auch wenn´s der Aufbauthread ist. Bis jetzt haben sich hier immer alle Infos "versammelt".

Referenzbikes:
- LV 301 Mk8 67,5° LW / 73° SW mit einer Mattoc/getunter Monarch (140mm vorne/140mm hinten) - eher handlich und gegenüber aktuellen Geo-Trends tendenziell "nervös"
- LV 601 Mk1 <66° LW / 74° SW mit einer Pike/getunter Monarch Plus (160mm vorne / gute 170mm hinten) - mit 440mm Kettenstreben und 1220mm Radstand perfekt zum Ballern

Nun aber zum HD3 - Sitzposition
- Mit dem tiefen Tretlager, den 650B-Laufrädern und dem Lenker mit 35mm Rise sitzt man sehr angenehm integriert.

Setup
- Werkssetup für Gabel und Dämpfer - allerdings fahre ich anstatt der empfohlenen 30% zum Start nur ca. 25% Sag am Hinterbau

Uphill
- Die kurzen Kettenstreben und das flache Sitzrohr machen sich insbesondere im Vergleich zum 601 bemerkbar. Damit habe ich gerechnet. Um von besser oder schlechter zu sprechen, muss ich noch ein bisschen fahren.
- Die Traktion ist top. Auch mit aktiviertem CS.
- Erstmal bleibe ich definitiv bei 25% Sag. Sonst wird´s für den Uphill zu flach.

Hinterbau
- Ich bin über flowige Passagen mit einzelnen größeren Sprüngen gefahren (bis ca. 80cm Höhe). Dann noch Steinfelder, eine steile Wurzelabfahrt und einen Highspeedabschnitt mit Wurzeln, Steinen etc.. Dazwischen der eine oder andere Absatz für den Gabeltest ins Sachen Durchsacken.
- Der Hinterbau fühlt sich definitiv nach mehr als 150mm an. Ein super erster Eindruck. Ganz klar näher am 601 und vom straffen 301 meilenweit entfernt. Trotz nur 10mm FW-Differenz. Einer meiner Referenzabschnitte ist eine schnelle Stelle mit mittlerem Gefälle und einzelnen größeren Steinen. Wenn da über den Hinterbau keine Unruhe in die Fuhre kommt, ist das ein klares Qualitätsprädikat.
- Ohne CS ist der Dämpfer beim Pedalieren eher lebendig ohne sich im Wiegetritt aufzuschaukeln. Mal schauen, ob ich da über die LSR noch Ruhe reinbekomme. Eher "nice to have" als "must have". An die LSC will ich eigentlich dem Ansprechverhalten zuliebe nicht ran.
- FW-Ausnutzung passt. Ca. 53mm Dämpferhub bei 80cm Sprunghöhe und nahezu trockenen Bedingungen mit dem Basissetup. Da ist nur Feintuning an der HSC notwendig.
- Die HSR ist im Basissetup mit 3 von 4,5 Umdrehungen ziemlich zugedreht. Da wird als erstes experimentiert. Der Hinterbau hat schon Popp. Aber da sollte ohne Rodeo-Effekt noch mehr gehen. Test mit 2,5 und ggf. 2 Turns folgen bei vernünftigen Bedingungen. Wäre doch gelacht, wenn sich das Ibis beim Popp nicht auf 601-Level bringen lässt.

Handling
- Sehr verspielt. Die Front lässt sich super hochziehen. Das Heck easy umsetzen. Trotzdem liegt das Rad bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten mit ruppigem Untergrund sehr satt. Ob´s ganz ans 601 rankommt, bin ich mir nicht sicher. Aber gegenüber 440er Kettenstreben und >1200mm Radstand muss man erstmal angekommen. Ich nehme da gerne leichte Abstriche für ein verspieltes Handling in technischen Sektionen in Kauf.

Gabel
- Einstellen, Draufsitzen, Losfahren. Hat mit der Fox tatsächlich funktioniert. Ich werde sicher noch mit den Einstellungen bei besseren Bedingungen spielen. Das Basissetup sackt aber schon mal nicht weg, vermittelt sauber Feedback, hat Bremstraktion und nutzt gut 90% des FW bei Sprüngen.

Sonstiges
- Der Reifenfreigang im  Bereich des Yokes ist im Vergleich zu den LVs sehr eng. Die feinen Gummistoppel des MKII streifen schon radial.
- Keinerlei Störgeräusche. Anfang hat das Schaltwerk aufgrund der Kettenlängung beim Einfedern am unteren Kettentrum etwa geknarzt. Hat sich nach wenigen Kilometern erledigt.
- Der Rahmen sieht nicht nur bocksteif aus. Er fährt sich auch so.


----------



## Phil-Joe (27. Februar 2015)

Na das hört sich gut nach einer ELWMS an ... ;-) Geil aussehen tut die Hütte ja schon. Wenn das Fahrverhalten noch genau so gut ist, dann top. Du hast nicht zufällig die Möglichkeit es mit einem S-Works Enduro zu vergleichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (27. Februar 2015)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Na das hört sich gut nach einer ELWMS an ... ;-) Geil aussehen tut die Hütte ja schon. Wenn das Fahrverhalten noch genau so gut ist, dann top. Du hast nicht zufällig die Möglichkeit es mit einem S-Works Enduro zu vergleichen?



Muss ich mal schauen. Ein Bekannter fährt das S-Works 29 in L. Bei einem kurzen Tausch war das nicht so mein Ding. Alleine schon die sehr hohe Front. Man müsste es auf einen direkten Vergleich im Laufe einer Abfahrt ankommen lassen.


----------



## desktop (27. Februar 2015)

Kompliment an den super Service von tri-cycles! Die passenden ports sind schon auf dem Postweg zu mir und mit etwas Glück kann ich das Ibisprojekt dann endlich am WE fertig stellen. Vielen Dank an Stefan für den support.


----------



## desktop (4. März 2015)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung welche Kettenführung beim Mojo funktioniert und nicht am dw link schleift?  Das macht meine nämlich. Wenn ich dann die Distanzscheiben nutze, die dabei waren, dann schleiftvdie Kette dann an der Führung selbst. Also auch keine Lösung.


----------



## desktop (4. März 2015)

Ich habe die hier von http://www.mrpbike.com/amg/


----------



## desktop (7. März 2015)

So, nach ein paar anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten steht das gute Stück nun. Heute steht dann der ersten Einsatz/Bewährungsprobe auf dem Programm. Bin gespannt.


----------



## coastalwolf (10. März 2015)

Kurzes Update zu den Fahreindrücken. Am Samstag und Sonntag waren schließlich nahezu perfekte Bedingungen.
- Am Dämpfer habe ich ein bisschen rumgespielt und bin bei den folgenden Abweichungen vom Basis-Setup gelandet. HSC: + 0,5 Umdrehungen. Jetzt habe ich wieder etwas Federwegsreserve. Davor habe ich mehrmals den gesamten Hub genutzt (170 psi Luftdruck bei 78kg Duschgewicht). HSR: - 0,5 Umdrehungen. Jetzt hat der Hinterbau "lively pop". Bei der Gabel habe ich auch ein bisschen LSR rausgenommen. HSR ist ja nicht einstellbar. Von einer gewissen Wechselwirkung ist bei der Gabel allerdings auszugehen.
- Freigang Bremsscheibe ist zwar knapp. Es gibt aber keine Schleifspuren. Von daher bis auf Weiteres Haken dran.
- Generell ist der Freigang des Hinterreifen im Yokebereich sportlich (2,4" Conti MKII auf 741 Felge). Mal schauen wie die Lackierung nach einem Jahr aussieht.
- Uphill: Es klettert mit etwas weniger als den empfohlenen 30% Sag trotz des flachen Sitzrohrs und den kurzen Kettenstreben überraschend gut. Meine anfänglichen Bedenken haben sich weitestgehend zerstreut. Ich musste feststellen, dass sich in Steilstücken die stramme 1x11 Übersetzungen mit 30er Blatt auch nachteilig gegenüber meinem LV 601 mit 2-fach Kurbel (22er Blatt; 36 Ritzel) auswirkt. Fakt ist: Wo das HD3 nicht hochkommt ist mit dem 601 ebenfalls Schluss. Die kürze Übersetzung macht nur grenzgängige Steilstücke erträglicher. Eigentlich kein Wunder bei einer knapp 20% kürzeren Entfaltung.
- Downhill: Solange nicht Highspeed-Ballern angesagt ist, gefällt mir der Kompromiss aus Handlichkeit und vertrauensbildenden Reserven für verblockte Abschnitte ausgezeichnet. Trotz 13,1 kg Gesamtgewicht kann man mit dem Rad sehr spielerisch umgehen. Selbst in Steilstücken lässt sich das Vorderrad an Absätzen noch richtig hochziehen. Das geht mit dem hohen Tretlager und den langen Kettenstreben beim LV 601 nahezu nicht mehr. Es lastet einfach zu viel Gewicht auf dem Lenker. Der Massaufbau Gabel, Steuerrohr, Lenker ist eigentlich bei beiden Bikes nahezu identisch.

Wie siehst bei den anderen aus? @desktop  bzw. @ibislover : Gibt´s schon erste Eindrücke?


----------



## desktop (10. März 2015)

Also ich hab jetzt am WE auch ausgiebig getestet, auch auf Schleifspuren der Disc. Da kann ich aber ebenfalls Entwarnung geben. Wie du ja auch schreibst, ist eng, schleift aber nicht am Rahmen.

Beim Dämpfersetup bin ich bis jetzt beim CC Base Tune geblieben. Du bist jetzt beim HSR also auf 2,5 Umdrehungen runter und bei der Highhspeed Druckstufe auf 1 Umdrehung rauf gegangen? 

Ich fahre im Vergleich zu dir nur mit wesentlich weniger Druck im Dämpfer. Bisher mit 140PSI bei 80KG. Wundert mich ein wenig. Hätte ja dann einen viel zu hohen SAG. Muss ich heute mal überprüfen. Würde aber mein Gefühl ein wenig bestätigen, dass ich in steilen Kletterpassagen zu tief einsacke.

Insgesamt bin ich von der Performance des Mojo begeistert. Trotz des XL Rahmens super agil wie ich finde.


----------



## desktop (10. März 2015)

An den lowspeed Einstellungen haste nichts verändert?


----------



## desktop (10. März 2015)

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, ist das alte PMojo roblem mit dem Schaltauge. Wenn die Achse hinten einmal raus ist, muss ich am Schlatwerk ein wenig drücken um die wieder rein zu bekommen. Das Schaltauge schiebt sich einige mm vor die Öffnung. Hab das schon total angeknallt. Fester geht nicht mehr. Das Problem hatte das alte Mojo wohl auch schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (10. März 2015)

desktop schrieb:


> .....
> Beim Dämpfersetup bin ich bis jetzt beim CC Base Tune geblieben. Du bist jetzt beim HSR also auf 2,5 Umdrehungen runter und bei der Highhspeed Druckstufe auf 1 Umdrehung rauf gegangen?
> 
> Ich fahre im Vergleich zu dir nur mit wesentlich weniger Druck im Dämpfer. Bisher mit 140PSI bei 80KG. Wundert mich ein wenig. Hätte ja dann einen viel zu hohen SAG. Muss ich heute mal überprüfen. Würde aber mein Gefühl ein wenig bestätigen, dass ich in steilen Kletterpassagen zu tief einsacke.
> ...



Ja. 2,5 Umdr. HSR und 1 Umdr. HSC. 140 PSI erscheint mir viel zu wenig. Lass Dich aber nicht zu sehr von den Absolutwerten leiten. Die Manometer können durchaus streuen. Aufgrund der großen Diskrepanz würde ich aber schon ein bisschen nachpumpen. 



desktop schrieb:


> An den lowspeed Einstellungen haste nichts verändert?



Nein. LSC kostet nur Ansprechverhalten und Traktion. LSR würde das Wippen ohne CS sicherlich reduzieren. Aber ich lass den Dämpfer lieber schön lebendig und nutze für die Uphills den CS-Hebel.


----------



## desktop (10. März 2015)

Ich werde heute mal mit dem Luftdruck spielen. 140 erschien mir auch wenig.


----------



## ibislover (10. März 2015)

bisher, nach 4 ausfahrten, nichts schlechter wie das HD. 
sitze mehr im bike was mir sehr gefällt. longer & slacker kann ich bisher nicht behaupten. am HD hatte ich mit einem -1° steuersatz einen lenkwinkel von 66°. werde zwar noch auf einen 50mm vorbau wechseln, wenn der endlich mal kommt, aber mit dem momentanen 60er wie am HD passt es auch sehr gut. wobei der sattel weiter vorne ist wie am HD. insgesamt sitze ich mehr im als auf dem bike im vergleich zum hd, was die größte veränderung ist und mich am meisten erfreut.
dämpfer hab ich 165psi bei 85kg fahrfertig und 19mm sag. HSR habe ich auch etwas raus um mehr pop zu bekommen.
reifenfreiheit ist kein problem bei 2,3er minions auf 35 maulweite. mehr wie beim vorgänger.
ist genau 1.1 kg leichter das HD3 wie das HD. das mekrt man. climb switch ist auch fein. pike auf trail und climb switch an und man kann auch fitfucker auf ihren 29er HTs jagen. 
bin sehr zufrieden und das wird sich sicher nicht ändern je mehr ich es ausführen. 

wenn allerdings das bald kommende update des ripley so wird wie ich mir das erhoffe, geht das HD3 und es kommt.... was anderes.


----------



## desktop (11. März 2015)

Hat jemnd von euch die Reifen tubeless aufgezogen und wenn ja, mit wieviel Bar fahrt ihr die?


----------



## ibislover (11. März 2015)

da gibts keine allgemeine antwort.
hängt von felge, reifen und deinem gewicht ab.


----------



## desktop (11. März 2015)

Ja, ist klar. Aber tendenziell kann man schon mit weniger Druck fahren, oder? Hab nen Bikekumpel, der fährt wohl mit 1,5 bar auf ner Flow EX mit 90KG. Ich hatte bsiher immer 2 Bar rein geballert. Ich hab ne WTB Felge, die hat wie die Flow auch 25mm Maulweite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (11. März 2015)

ja, kann man sagen.
mehr infos findest in den entsprechenden threads im unterforum dazu.


----------



## desktop (16. März 2015)

@ibislover @HellDriverChris 
Hab mich gerade mal mit den Drehmomenten der einzelnen Links & Co. beschäftigt.
Nur zur Sicherheit, hab ich das korrekt zugeordnet?


----------



## ibislover (16. März 2015)

jip


----------



## desktop (16. März 2015)

_Danke!_


----------



## desktop (20. März 2015)

Ich hab mir mal das Video zum Lagerwechsel an nem Rippley auf der Ibis HP angeschaut. Dafür bitet Ibis ja ein Spezielwerkzeug an
http://store.ibiscycles.com/clemens-bearing-tool-for-ripley-p195.aspx

Fürs Mojo findet man da nichts. Das wird doch sicher andere Lagerdimensionen haben, also kann man mit dem Werkzeug sicher nichts anfangen, oder?


----------



## desktop (20. März 2015)

Oder nimmt man da gleich komplette Linksets inkl. Lager wenn die mal durch sind?


----------



## ibislover (20. März 2015)

nee, man kauft einen neuen rahmen!


----------



## desktop (20. März 2015)

Ja, den Kalauer hatte ich kommen sehen


----------



## ibislover (14. April 2015)

so ruhig hier... keine weiteren aufbauten?


----------



## Phil-Joe (14. April 2015)

Schööööönes Rad. Wäre auch meins, wenn die Kohl'n da wären ... *schmacht*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acme (15. April 2015)

meins dauert noch..... Rahmen + LRS sind da, jetzt noch etwas sparen und ein paar alte Teile.....
Systemwechsel ist halt teuer.


----------



## Phil-Joe (16. April 2015)

Bei dir wahrscheinlich auch ein kompletter Wechsel, oder?

Bei mir könnte ich evtl. Sattel, Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe und Bremse übernehmen ... Rest müsste neu. Schon Schei$$e -> Teuer!


----------



## Acme (16. April 2015)

ja, von 26" auf 27,5" - die Industrie wird's mir hoffentlich danken..
dh: neuer LRS und neue Gabel zum neuen Rahmen. Antrieb, Lenkzentrale, Bremsen habe ich noch.
aber verstellbare Stütze bräuchte ich auch noch neu, + diverse Kleinteile die man so mal neu braucht (Sattel, Pedalen, Oberschenkel, Puls)
und da kommt eins zum anderen.


----------



## desktop (16. April 2015)

Ja, ist ein Leid mit dem Systemwechsel. Kenne ich nur zur gut. Und dann stellste beim nächsten mal dann auch noch den LRS um auf 15 x 110 und 12 x 148!


----------



## Acme (11. Juni 2015)

Moin,

meins ist fertig - fährt sich gut!.

Sattel+Stütze werden noch geändert und der Vorbau auch. Will aber erst mal fahren.


----------



## mr320 (12. Juni 2015)

schickes Gerät! Rahmengröße?, deine Größe?, Gewicht? Nach dieser Saison solls bei mir momentan auch das HD3 werden.


----------



## Acme (12. Juni 2015)

Large
1,82
Meins oder das vom Rad?
Bisher nicht gemessen, sollte knapp unter 13 wiegen.


----------



## mr320 (14. Juni 2015)

Danke. Hattest du irgendwo probe gesessen oder auf gut Glück. (Dein Gewicht interssiert mich nicht so wirklich)


----------



## Acme (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

nein, ich habe keine Probefahrt gemacht. Das Rad war so wie es mir vorstellte und der Markt hatte nur wenige Modelle die mir gefielen.
Habe festgestellt, das bei mir Probefahrten nicht so aussagekräftig sind.. Alle Bikes meines Lebens mit erwähnenswerten Probefahren waren nicht so dolle. Kaufe wenn dann nach Gefallen-Intuition-Aussehen. Ich habe gelernt nicht mit Sinn+Verstand zu kaufen. Das wird nie was. (auch wenns dem Geldbeutel nicht immer gut tut)
Aber alle die bisher darauf saßen waren überrascht, wie gut und angenehm es passt.
Von wo kommste denn? Kannst ja mal ne Runde drehen, wenns nicht so weit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (14. Juni 2015)

Sehe ich das richtig: Der Umwerferzug kommt bei Dir von oben, oder?


----------



## Acme (14. Juni 2015)

ja - kann der auch von unten kommen??


----------



## coastalwolf (15. Juni 2015)

Ich dachte die aktuellen Umwerfer werden beim HD3 von unten "erreicht". War jedenfalls auf allen anderen Bildern so verlegt.


----------



## ibislover (15. Juni 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Ich dachte die aktuellen Umwerfer werden beim HD3 von unten "erreicht". War jedenfalls auf allen anderen Bildern so verlegt.


ist auch eigentlich so gedacht.

wo läuft denn der zug bei dir @Acme ? durchs oberrohr?


----------



## Acme (15. Juni 2015)

Moin,

ja, genau der läuft durch Oberrohr



 

Durchs Unterrohr konnte ich ihn nicht legen, da die Zweifach-Einsätze im UR verschieden waren.
Hatte dort einen mit 2 Anschlägen und einen mit nur einem Anschlag und einer Durchführung.
Entweder ich hab was übersehen, aber das geht dann doch so nicht....kam mir spanisch vor.
Zumal: wie verlege ich dann die Hülle dort. Von oben erschien mir sauberer und funktioniert gut.


Davon mal abgesehen: bin jetzt das 3. Mal gefahren. Stelle ziemlichen Flex im hinteren Teil des Rades fest. Bin mir noch nicht sicher: schätze aber es ist das HR (Sapim x-Ray Speichen) auf Notubes Flow, könnte evtl. zu weich sein. Muss ich mal mir einem anderen HR testen. habt ihr da Erfahrungen? So bei agressiv gefahrenen Kurven und engen Anliegern etc.??


----------



## coastalwolf (15. Juni 2015)

Wenn Du einen durchgehenden Zug verlegen willst, musst Du entweder eine der Durchführungen "Aufbohren". Oder mit TriCycles sprechen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat @desktop passende Durchführungen bekommen.

Aufbohren ist eigentlich ziemlich easy. Habe ich für 1-fach ebenfalls einmal gemacht. Geht mit dem Akkubohrer und etwas Gefühl problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Acme (15. Juni 2015)

Alles gut so


----------



## desktop (15. Juni 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Wenn Du einen durchgehenden Zug verlegen willst, musst Du entweder eine der Durchführungen "Aufbohren". Oder mit TriCycles sprechen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hat @desktop passende Durchführungen bekommen.
> 
> Aufbohren ist eigentlich ziemlich easy. Habe ich für 1-fach ebenfalls einmal gemacht. Geht mit dem Akkubohrer und etwas Gefühl problemlos.


Ja, haben die  mir super zügig zugeschickt. Toller Service.


----------



## desktop (15. Juni 2015)

Angeblich sollten ja auch neue Einsätze mit 5mm Öffnung kommen für die Reverbleitung. Hat da schon jmand was gehört?


----------



## mr320 (15. Juni 2015)

Acme schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nein, ich habe keine Probefahrt gemacht. Das Rad war so wie es mir vorstellte und der Markt hatte nur wenige Modelle die mir gefielen.
> Habe festgestellt, das bei mir Probefahrten nicht so aussagekräftig sind.. Alle Bikes meines Lebens mit erwähnenswerten Probefahren waren nicht so dolle. Kaufe wenn dann nach Gefallen-Intuition-Aussehen. Ich habe gelernt nicht mit Sinn+Verstand zu kaufen. Das wird nie was. (auch wenns dem Geldbeutel nicht immer gut tut)
> ...



Berliner Umland! Leider keine Händler mit Testbikes weit und breit. Und mit 1,87m kommen L und XL in Frage. Die wachsen leider nicht an jeder Ecke. Mal sehen wo es mich im Sommer noch hinverschlägt, vielleicht liegt dann ja ein Händler auf dem Weg.


----------



## ibislover (15. Juni 2015)

mr320 schrieb:


> Berliner Umland! Leider keine Händler mit Testbikes weit und breit. Und mit 1,87m kommen L und XL in Frage. Die wachsen leider nicht an jeder Ecke. Mal sehen wo es mich im Sommer noch hinverschlägt, vielleicht liegt dann ja ein Händler auf dem Weg.


was hast du fürn ne schrittlänge?
aber kleiner wie xl würde ich dir nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Acme (15. Juni 2015)

Berlin ist wirklich recht weit entfernt vom Osnabrücker Land.
Bei 1,87 würde ich wahrscheinlich auch zu XL tendieren. Das OR ist vom Datenblatt her erstaunlich lang. In echt ist es erstaunlich nicht so lang. Ein Freund der medium-Bikes fährt fühlte sich auf meinen L Rahmen wohl... und ich werde wohl beim 70er Vorbau bleiben....


----------



## marco2 (27. Juni 2015)

Tschüss Capra, hallo Mojo!

Danke an Sven von Komking für den super Service.


----------



## Paolo (27. Juni 2015)

Schicke Farbe! Ist das Größe S?
Die Kurbel passt leider nicht so ganz ins Farbkonzept (Die X01 gibt es doch auch in ganz schwarz) 
Ebenso würde ich die Kabel noch etwas kürzen. Das sieht so nämlich etwas wild aus.


----------



## marco2 (27. Juni 2015)

Ist ein M.

Klaro, das Reverb Kabel ist noch richtig lang. Das wird noch gekürzt.

Die Kurbel gab es billig und ich zahle keine 50€ mehr, damit die Aufkleber eine andere Farbe haben


----------



## mr320 (28. Juni 2015)

ibislover schrieb:


> was hast du fürn ne schrittlänge?
> aber kleiner wie xl würde ich dir nicht empfehlen.



86cm (sogenannter Sitzriese). Im August nehm ich am 24H von Duisburg teil. Auf dem Weg dorthin möchte ich mal in Münster bei GoCycle vorbeischauen.
@ibislover
Hast Du die Rahmendecals in grau anfertigen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibislover (28. Juni 2015)

nee, die sind standard.
habe nur die blauen überklebt.


----------



## mr320 (28. Juni 2015)

Danke


----------



## desktop (29. Juni 2015)

Das neue Ripley
http://www.ibiscycles.com/bikes/ripley_29/


----------



## ibislover (29. Juni 2015)

und was hat das hier zu suchen?


----------



## desktop (29. Juni 2015)

ibislover schrieb:


> und was hat das hier zu suchen?


Und ich hätte darauf wetten können, dass du es kommentieren wirst - naja, maßregeln trifft es wohl eher.


----------



## ibislover (29. Juni 2015)

sorry, aber ich versteh sowas nicht....


----------



## pro-wheels (6. Juli 2015)

marco2 schrieb:


> Tschüss Capra, hallo Mojo!
> 
> Danke an Sven von Komking für den super Service.
> Anhang anzeigen 399517


Hi Marco,
schön ist es geworden, viel Spass damit!

Gruss Sven


----------



## coastalwolf (16. August 2015)

Mal wieder zurück zum Thema Aufbau bzw. Umbau  Da der Hinterbau mit knapp 30% Sag einfach besser funktioniert, habe ich den Druck in meinem HD3 kontinuierlich von ursprünglich 165 psi nach dem Aufbau auf 150 psi reduziert. Insbesondere bei Kompressionen nutzt der Dämpfer dann allerdings den ganzen Federweg. Dem könnte man natürlich mit mehr LSC am DBInline entgegenwirken. Aber eben nur zu Lasten des Ansprechverhaltens. Endprogression bei Landungen nach Sprüngen lässt sich schön über mehr HSC als im Basissetup regeln. 
Als Abhilfemaßnahme für das Durchschlagen in Kompressionen wollte ich mit der Dämpferkennlinie spielen. Also den Cane Creek Reducer Kit besorgt und schon beim Auspacken war die Hoffnung dahin. Ab Werk sind bekanntlich 3 große Spacer verbaut. Rein nach Augenmaß war mir schnell klar, dass damit der Dämpfer schon komplett "vollgepackt" ist. Ich habe die Luftkammer trotzdem geöffnet und kann nun bestätigen: Mehr Progression als im Werkssetup geht mit dem Cane Creek nicht. Kein Platz mehr


----------



## ma.schino (30. September 2015)

Was lange währt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (30. September 2015)

Schöner Aufbau. Wie ist denn Dein Eindruck vom Dämpfer?


----------



## Phil-Joe (9. Oktober 2015)

Also die Felgen kommen echt mega-fett. Respekt!


----------



## bikefun2009 (25. Oktober 2015)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Also die Felgen kommen echt mega-fett. Respekt!


Seh ich auch so  Ich hatte schon den eindruck da wäre der neue B+ Standart dran ?1?


----------



## jissel (25. Oktober 2015)

Kann einer mir sagen wieviele Spacer ich beim HD3 mit Sram X01 Kurbel verbauen muss?


----------



## coastalwolf (25. Oktober 2015)

Jeweils links und rechts ein Spacer (ohne ISCG-Aufnahme).


----------



## desktop (26. Oktober 2015)

Einen links und einen rechts. Hat ja 68mm. Wenn du den ISCG Adapter verwendest fällt der eine Spacer auf der Antriebsseite dann weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (26. Oktober 2015)

Sorry, hatte den Post von Helldriver übersehen.


----------



## jissel (26. Oktober 2015)

super vielen Dank


----------



## jissel (10. November 2015)

kann auch einer mir die Kettenlänge bei Sram 11 Fach mir 30 Kettenblatt sagen?


----------



## coastalwolf (14. November 2015)

Nach ca. 1500km seit Februar diesen Jahres ziehe ich mal ein Fazit zum HD3. Ums kurz zu machen. *Das Ding macht einfach Laune*  Ich bin viel auf meinen Hometrails gefahren. Ein bisschen auf der Schwäbischen Alb. Ein kurzer Ausflug in felsiges Geläuf war auch dabei. Für die harten Einsätze bei der Trailtrophy musste aber das 601 ran.

Es gibt aber auch Gründe "zum Motzen". Obwohl ich nahezu nur im Trockenen gefahren bin reicht der Reifenfreigang hinten nicht aus. Die folgenden Spuren sind ohne eine einzige echte Schlammschlacht entstanden. Die Lackabplatzer kommen vom Steinschlag. Die Krater liegen alle im "Einfluggebiet".













Die Abplatzer laufen unter "wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne". Haken dran. Die Riefen vom mangelnden Freigang sind ärgerlich (Conti 2,4" TrailKing auf Ibis 741). Selbst seitlich an den Dellen der "Sitzstreben" ist der Lack abgerieben.

Schon bein Aufbau ist mir die folgende Engstelle aufgefallen.





Sieht jetzt so aus:





Dreimalige Kontaktaufnahme zu TriCycles hat leider zu keiner Reaktion geführt (PN auf mtb-news.de; persönliches Gespräch während der Fachbesuchertage auf der Eurobike, Mail im Anschluss an die EB). Ja, es funktioniert. Über die Scheifspuren kann man sicherlich hinweg sehen. Ob sie bei einem Rahmen der mittlerweile über 3000€ kostet akzeptabel sind, muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

Was sonst noch war:
Bei 1x11 reibt die Kette auf dem 10er Ritzel an der Gummierung.




Die 741er Laufräder sind uneingeschränkt "endurotauglich"  Fels- und Steinkontakt stecken sie locker weg.


----------



## Team-Wildsau (22. November 2015)

Die Schwinge schaut im unteren Lagerbereich echt übel aus.
Würde mit dem vielen weg geplatzten Lack und den Rissen mit meiner Behauptung soweit gehen, das dir die Schwinge bald um die Ohren fliegt!
Schaut für mich nach einem Bruch aus.

Mein SL-R schaut auch schon recht übel aus.
Vor allem der letzte Gardasee Urlaub hat dem Lack schwer zugesetzt.
Aber so ist das nun mal bei Carbon Rahmen.
Weis nicht, ob ich mir Carbon ein 3. mal antun werde!

Allerdings gibt es auf dem Markt kaum ein besseres Federungssystem.
Liebe den DW Hinterbau!


----------



## coastalwolf (22. November 2015)

Team-Wildsau schrieb:


> Die Schwinge schaut im unteren Lagerbereich echt übel aus.
> Würde mit dem vielen weg geplatzten Lack und den Rissen mit meiner Behauptung soweit gehen, das dir die Schwinge bald um die Ohren fliegt!
> Schaut für mich nach einem Bruch aus.
> 
> ...



Der Lack ist vom Steinschlag abgeplatzt und gesplittert. Siehst Du ansonsten irgendwelche Indizen für einen Bruch welche Deine Aussagen rechtfertigen? Ich nicht. Weder am Rahmen im Keller und schon gar nicht auf den eingestellten Fotos.


----------



## coastalwolf (22. November 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## Team-Wildsau (23. November 2015)

So hat es bei meinem 1. Bruch an einem Ghost AMR auch ausgesehen.
Ist mir ehrlich gesagt aber auch egal.
Werde mich deshalb nicht streiten.

Du hast natürlich Recht. Das sind nur Lackplatzer..........


----------



## coastalwolf (23. November 2015)

Team-Wildsau schrieb:


> So hat es bei meinem 1. Bruch an einem Ghost AMR auch ausgesehen.
> Ist mir ehrlich gesagt aber auch egal.
> Werde mich deshalb nicht streiten.
> 
> Du hast natürlich Recht. Das sind nur Lackplatzer..........



Das Forum hier wird immer seltsamer. "Der Schwager von der Nichte meiner Ex hat gehört...."  Dir war wohl gestern einfach langweilig. Was für eine Oberflächlichkeit und Polemik. Sorry


----------



## Team-Wildsau (23. November 2015)

Hab doch nicht geschrieben das bei meinem Schwager, Bruder oder sonst wo.

An meinem 1. Carbon Rahmen!
Die Oberfläche war gesplittert und unten drunter das Carbon gerissen.
Möchtest es wohl nicht wahrhaben, das unsere tollen Ibis Bikes auch mal brechen können, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?

Also nochmal.
Meiner Meinung nach, sieht das wie ein Bruch an der unteren Wippe aus.
Die vielen Lackplatzer die ich an meinem Ibis habe, sind nicht größer als 5mm und haben nirgends Rissen.
Einfach nur Abplatzer.
Viele Risse sind nie gut.
Meine Meinung und Erfahrung.
Muss man nicht akzeptieren.

Auch sollte es nie persönlich werden!
Wenn dir das Forum seltsam vorkommt, oder du kein Interesse an anderen Meinungen hast, dann poste halt nichts mehr.
Solche Probleme klärt man mit dem Händler oder Hersteller.
Ist eine Kommunikation nicht möglich, dann sollte man sich überlegen, woran das liegen kann.
Aber einen Hersteller öffentlich an den Pranger zu stellen sagt schon sehr viel aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefun2009 (23. November 2015)

Rissiger Lack ist möglicherweise ein hinweiß auf beschädigtes Carbon .Und das ist nicht auf hörensagen geschrieben .


----------



## Stefan H (28. November 2015)

Zur Info..
HellDriverChris bekommt den Hinterbau im Rahmen der Garantie ausgetauscht.


----------



## mr320 (30. November 2015)

Kann mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mit dem Cane Creek Inline erläutern. Bin am überlegen ob ich den Cane Creek oder den Fox X2 ordern soll. Ich komme fahrfertig an die 100er Marke ran und bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Inline überfordert ist. Rein vom Einsatzzweck dürfte aber der Fox etwas "to much" sein.
Wäre interessant zu wissen, welcher besser auf den Einsatzzweck abstimmbar ist, bzw welcher den größeren Einstellbereich hat. Bin für jeden Tip dankbar


----------



## enforce (1. Dezember 2015)

Wäre halt noch wichtig, wie du mit dem Bike fährst, was deine Vorlieben sind und wie deine Fähigkeiten zum Setup vom Fahrwerk ist.


----------



## mr320 (7. Dezember 2015)

Da gebe ich dir recht, aber war den Abend schnell reingehämmert. Hat sich inzwischen aber erledigt. Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## coastalwolf (16. Dezember 2015)

Stefan H schrieb:


> Zur Info..
> HellDriverChris bekommt den Hinterbau im Rahmen der Garantie ausgetauscht.



Mein HD3 ist wieder einsatzbereit. Sowohl direkt über Ibis in CA als auch von tri-cycles gab´s tollen Support 

Ganz kurz noch drei Ergänzungen:
1) Der Freigang der Bremsscheibe zur PM-Aufnahme ist beim neuen Hinterbau deutlich größer.
2) Ein Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,35" hat auch für matschige Verhältnisse im Yoke-Bereich genügend Reifenfreigang. Zumindest auf den 741er-Felgen von Ibis ist der Conti Trailking 2,4" nur bedingt (ausschließlich trockene Bedingungen) fürs HD3 zu empfehlen. Da reicht einfach der Freigang nicht aus. Ich konnte auch keine Veränderung vom alten zum neuen Hinterbau in diesem Bereich sehen.
3) *Das muss ich auch noch los werden*. Toll an Internet-Foren ist der Informations- und Erfahrungsaustausch. Ohne mein Post zum Zustand des Rahmens nach einer Saison hätte ich die Beschädigung definitiv nicht "scharf" gestellt, da mir bis jetzt die Erfahrung mit möglichen Schadensbildern von Carbon-Rahmen fehlte. Das HD3 ist mein erster Rahmen aus diesem Werkstoff. Ob die Form in der ich auf den Schaden hingewiesen wurde passend war, stelle ich weiterhin in Frage


----------



## Team-Wildsau (22. Dezember 2015)

Wie sollte es denn deiner Meinung nach passieren?
Hatte dich wirklich freundlich darauf hin gewiesen und du warst felsenfest der Meinung das dies nicht sein kann.
In Watte muss man nun wirklich keinen einpacken.
Wir sind doch keine Kinder mehr.
Auf dem Trail schenken wir uns ja auch nichts.
Lese einfach noch mal drüber und du wirst feststellen, das man manchmal ein wenig zu viel zwischen den Zeilen liest.
Ich schreibe sehr selten etwas und wenn ich das tu, dann nur um zu helfen.
Bin hier nicht angemeldet um mich selbst darzustellen.
Aus dem alter bin ich raus.
Denk mal darüber nach.
Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## coastalwolf (22. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Xooldman (24. April 2016)

Habe gerade mein erstes HD3 aufgebaut - die neue Version mit Boost Hinterbau. Ich wundere mich etwas über den Abstand Kettenblatt zur Kettenstrebe. Habe jetzt ein 32er Blatt drauf und da ist nicht mehr viel Luft. Ich glaube ein 34er würde schon eng werden. Nicht das ich vor hätte ein 34er zu fahren, aber...
Habe mir außerdem einen Satz Schutzfolie von Invisframe gegönnt. Alles in allem ganz gut - könnte etwas dicker sein für meinen Geschmack. Was habt ihr für zusätzliche Schutzmaßnahmen getroffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiJo-Bikes (29. April 2016)

Hi Axel,
welche Kurbel und welches Kettenblatt fährst du? Du brauchst evtl. ein neues mit einem anderen Offset wegen dem Boost Hinterbau!


----------



## Xooldman (29. April 2016)

Ach na so ein Mist... Standard X01 Kurbel mit Race Face Direct Mount.


----------



## Xooldman (29. April 2016)

Noch ein Spacer drunter?


----------



## Xooldman (3. Mai 2016)

So langsam nähert sich der Aufbau meines HD3 Boost dem Ende. Die ersten Ausfahrten waren wirklich eine Erleuchtung. Einen derart großen Unterschied zum Vorgänger, hatte ich nicht für möglich gehalten. Alles geht einfach viel leichter von der Hand. Selbst an Stellen an denen ich früher doch mal kurz gezögert habe, bin ich einfach reingefahren und fühlte mich super wohl. Die Geometrie passt mir perfekt. Ich bin super happy, dass ich mich für XL entschieden habe. Jetzt kann ich endlich einen kurzen Vorbau fahren ohne eingeklemmt zu sitzen. Mein 601 war mir immer einen Tick zu kurz. 
Die neuen Fat Alberts rollen wie verrückt.. man denkt fast man hat einen Racing Ralph drauf. Trotzdem passt der Grip. Im Moment nur im Trockenen getestet aber ich bin im Moment ganz angenehm überrascht. Die 9 Point 8 Fall Line ist ein Traum. Wenn sie jetzt noch langlebig ist, ist es wirklich die beste Sattelstütze am Markt. Das einzig nervige sind im Moment noch die klappernden Ice-Tech Beläge in meiner Zee. Daran werd ich mich nie gewöhnen. Die Pike arbeitet ebenfalls super wobei ich da sicher noch ein wenig Einstellarbeit habe. 

Ich wollte mich an dieser Stelle auch bei Marc von MiJo Bikes bedanken. Einen solchen Support bei Fragen und Problemen habe ich selten erlebt. Die Wartezeiten auf Antworten liegen im Minutenbereich. Ganz große Klasse! Kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (4. Mai 2016)

Super! Freut mich dass dir das HD3 so gut gefällt!  
Weiterhin viel Spass mit dem tollen Bike!


----------



## Xooldman (23. August 2016)

Es knarzt und knackt.... ich werd bald wahnsinnig. Habe ein Knarzen im Bereich Steuersatz / Gabel. Als Steuersatz ist ein Cane Creek 40 verbaut. Ich habe die Lager jetzt schon gefühlte 10x ausgebaut und mit Fettpackung wieder eingesetzt. Alles sauber gemacht etc. Spacer getauscht, Vorbau getauscht. Hilft alles nix. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass u.U. die Gabelkrone die Geräusche verursacht. Ich weiß nur nicht, wie ich am besten den Steuersatz als Ursache ausschließen könnte. Gabel könnte ich ja einschicken. Ich habe leider keine Ersatzgabel zum Testen. An den Lagern des Steuersatzes ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Beschichtung in einigen Bereichen abgerieben ist. Da scheint sich also etwas bewegt zu haben. Auch ist die untere Lagerschale in einem Bereich etwas abgerieben. Aber ob das solche massiven Knarzgeräusche verursacht? Ist der Cane Creek 40 für Knacken etc. bekannt? Die Geräusche entstehen, wenn vorn richtig Last auf die Gabel kommt - z.B. beim Bremsen mit Vorderbremse oder bei Lastwechsel nach vorn auch ohne Bremsen. Wäre für hilfreiche Tipps sehr dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (23. August 2016)

Wie Du am schnellsten rausfindest ob das Knacken bzw. Knarzen von der Gabel kommt, würde ich folgendes probieren..
Stell Dich 'vor' dein Bike, greife in deinen Lenker und halte das Laufrad mit den Beinen fest. Anschl. versucht Du die Gabel
durch wechselhaftes rechts/links lenken zu verwinden. Derweil verhinderst Du das einlenken durch die Beine. Somit übst Du
am meisten Kraft auf die Krone aus. Dies ist das Bauteil an der Gabel, was in der Regel zu der Geräuschkulisse führt.
Das ganze natürlich im feinfühligen Stil und nicht bis das Vorderrad aussieht wie ein Kartoffel Chip


----------



## Xooldman (23. August 2016)

Das habe ich probiert. Kann das Geräusch damit aber nicht reproduzieren. Es scheint auf Bewegung in Bike Längsrichtung beschränkt zu sein. Dann wäre ich wieder beim Steuersatz.


----------



## coastalwolf (23. August 2016)

Hast Du einen Schraubstock? Gabelschaft mit Alubacken einspannen und dann kräftig an den Tauchrohren zerren und drücken.


----------



## jissel (24. August 2016)

Hab mit meinen HD3 genau das gleiche Problem und ebenfalls den CC40 Steuersatz verbaut.
Hab auch das probiert was Stefan geschrieben hat und dabei knackt nichts...
Weiss auch nicht woran es liegt


----------



## MiJo-Bikes (24. August 2016)

lvhdds schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Schraubstock? Gabelschaft mit Alubacken einspannen und dann kräftig an den Tauchrohren zerren und drücken.



Das wäre die beste Methode und zudem auch nicht die erste Gabelkrone die knarzt....


----------



## Xooldman (24. August 2016)

@jissel 
Was hast du für eine Gabel verbaut? Ich bin mir recht sicher, dass es bei mir die Gabel ist. Wenn ich das Fahrrad umdrehe und fixiere und dann die Gabel vor und zurück bewege, gibt es jedes Mal ein lautes Knack. Steuersatz scheidet eigentlich aus. Super! Ist ja schon 3 Monate alt das Ding. Das Zeug wird immer teurer aber die Qualität immer bescheidener. Wohin wendet man sich mit einem solchen Garantiefall? Kann man das direkt an Rock Show schicken?


----------



## jissel (24. August 2016)

ich habe ne Pike...


----------



## Xooldman (26. August 2016)

So, Gabel ausgebaut und zum Bikeshop gebracht. Dort nochmal in den Schraubstock gespannt und.... Es knackt! So jetzt kann zumindest Abhilfe geschaffen werden. Natürlich die beste Zeit um nicht auf's Rad zu können. Irgendwie hat man auch kein Vertrauen mehr in das Material. Was, wenn die neue Gabelkrone nach 2 Monaten wieder knarzt? Fox ist aber wirklich einfach albern teuer. Auch keine Alternative. Gibt es die Manitou Mattoc auch als Boost Version? Ist das vielleicht eine Alternative?


----------



## Xooldman (3. September 2016)

Gabel ist wieder da.... Leider nach dem Tausch der Gabelkrone sind nun die schönen SAG-Markierungen nicht mehr vorhanden. Schon bissel frech von Rock Shox. Wenn das Ding jetzt aber dauerhaft Ruhe gibt, bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Xooldman (16. Oktober 2016)

Frage in die Runde... wollte meine hintere Steckachse (Boost Version) damit ersetzen:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...odell-2016-p44287/black-12-x-148-mm-o6947952/

Passt das? Ich konnte keine Angabe zum Gewinde finden. Ich transportiere mein Rad des öfteren im Kofferraum. Da müssen immer beide Räder ab. Hinten nervt mich da das Geschraube ein wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan H (16. Oktober 2016)

@Xooldman 
Es gibt zwei Versionen des HD3 Hinterbau's in Boost. 
1x mit Sram und 1x mit Shimano Steckachs-Standart. Am einfachsten bekommst Du raus welches Modell benötigt wird,
in dem Du die aktuelle Achse demontierst und schaust, was auf der Achsmitte steht (Sram o. Shimano).
Wenn Sram, dann kann diese die im Link zu finden ist, genutzt werden.


----------



## Xooldman (28. Januar 2017)

Muss ich mir Sorgen machen oder ist das nur ein Riss im Lack?


----------



## Phil-Joe (2. Februar 2017)

Das sieht mir wie ein Riss im Lack aus. Ich denke ein Riss im Carbon sähe anders aus. Und den würdest du nicht unbedingt sofort sehen, so der Lack evtl. weniger spröde ist als das Material.


----------



## Stefan H (6. Februar 2017)

@Xooldman 
Am besten das Bildmaterial inkl. Rahmennummer an unseren Service schicken: [email protected] 
Sollten wir schon genauer Bearbeiten das Thema.
Beste Grüße,
-Stefan.


----------



## Xooldman (8. Februar 2017)

Hab da mal einige Bilder an euch geschickt... hab jetzt ein wenig ein ungutes Gefühl.


----------



## coastalwolf (4. März 2017)

Ich mache mal aus dem Aufbau- ein Umbau-Thread. Notgedrungen  Der CC DBInline hat jetzt soviel Ärger gemacht, dass ich ihn durch einen Fox X2 ersetzt habe. Sowohl im letzten Sommer als auch im Winter war der Cane Creek Dämpfer massiv luftundicht. In Summe hat der Service 13 Wochen gedauert. Jetzt hat er zwar angeblich alle notwendigen Robustheitsmaßnahmen sowohl im Dämpfungs- als auch im Luftbereich. Mein Geduldsfaden ist aber gerissen  Der X2 wurde mir letzten Sommer schon bei meinem Besuch des Ibis-Hauptquartiers in Santa Cruz empfohlen. Und ich kann diese Empfehlung nur weitergeben. Der Dämpfer holt nochmals mehr aus dem Hinterbau als ein funktionierender DBInline.

- überragendes Ansprechverhalten. Fast auf Coil-Niveau
- Man kann ihn auch mit knapp unter 30% Sag fahren. Für mich mit langen Beinen und dadurch ziemlich weit nach hinten gerutschter Sitzposition für Auffahrten sehr angenehm.
- Genug Durchschlagschutz für Abfahrten. Die regelmäßigen Durchschläge des CC (u.a. trotz 3,5 Umdrehung HSC anstatt 0,5 U. Basis-Setup) gehören der Vergangenheit an. Allerdings habe ich auch den zweiten Spacer in der Luftkammer installiert. Mehr ist seit dem Rückruf für die Einbaulänge im HD3 nicht mehr zulässig. Der Einbauraum wird über einen vorinstallierten Spacer begrenzt.
- Insbesondere beim Bremsen klebt das Hinterrad förmlich am Untergrund.

Das Mehrgewicht des X2 konnte ich dank der vorderen Billig-Nabe im Ibis 741 Laufradsatz ziemlich einfach kompensieren  Das ganze vordere Laufrad hatte seitliches Spiel (4-5mm am Reifen). Beim Lenken klackte es bei Richtungswechseln selbst auf Forstwegen. Ich habe mir dann die Nabe (Ibis Eigenmarke) angeschaut und die Endkappen runter gemacht. Die Lager waren top. Das war die gute Nachricht. Die Achse der Nabe ist allerdings nur ein „Abstandshalter“ zwischen den Lagern. Die Endkappen stecken somit sowohl in den Innenringen der Lager als auch in der Achse. Beide Passungen haben leichtes Spiel. Kein Wunder bei der schmalen Abstützung. *Für 1400 Euro VK ist dies Billig-Nabe ein Witz*. Bei allen namhaften Herstellern stecken nicht die Endkappen sondern die Achse in den Lagern. Alles andere ist auch konstruktiv schlichtweg Murks. Mit Tune und einer vernünftigen Sapim-Einspeichung (3-fach hinterkreuzt anstatt 2-fach ohne Hinterkreuzung) habe ich mir jetzt die tollen Felgen neu aufgebaut. Gesamtgewicht des LRS sind schlanke 1611g.

Bilder vom Update folgen bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## Phil-Joe (6. März 2017)

Also das klingt alles ganz schön gut. Immer her mit den Bildern ... der Rahmen steht bei mir auch ganz ganz weit oben auf der Wunschliste (neben Mojo 3 bzw. Ripley LS auf Platz 1).

Und ganz ganz wichtig: Bilder! Bilder! Bilder!


----------



## Xooldman (22. März 2017)

Um kurz meine Geschichte mit der Rissbildung im Tretlagerbereich abzuschließen...
nachdem ich die Fotos an Tri-Cycles weitergeleitet hatte, wurde mir sofort und ohne irgendwelche Diskussionen weitergeholfen. Resultat ist, dass der Rahmen komplett auf Garantie getauscht wurde. Der ganze Vorgang hat in Summe nur etwas über eine Woche gedauert. Versandkarton wurde ebenfalls kostenfrei zur Verfügung gestellt. Wenn man einen 3.000 EUR teuren Rahmen kauft, wünscht man sich natürlich so einen Service. Wir wissen aber alle, dass das leider nicht selbstverständlich ist. Deshalb nochmals besten Dank an Stefan und sein Team und natürlich an Ibis.


----------



## mr320 (22. März 2017)

Kann nun mal leider passieren. Aber der Service von Tri-Cycles hats wieder gut gemacht!
Inzwischen gibt IBIS 7 Jahre Garantie auf alle Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (14. Mai 2017)

Pimp my Mojo:

Shift Up Achse und Ibis Felgen selber eingespeicht mit "gescheiten" Naben 




Kleines Upgrade für die Fox


----------



## bikefun2009 (15. Mai 2017)

Wenn man nun noch dein Update, bezüglich der Fox gescheit erkennen würde


----------



## coastalwolf (15. Mai 2017)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Wenn man nun noch dein Update, bezüglich der Fox gescheit erkennen würde



Der Schattenmann  AWK...


----------



## Xooldman (26. Mai 2017)

HD 4 ... oh nein. Kein Budget mehr in diesem Jahr. Bin trotzdem sehr gespannt auf die neue Version.


----------



## coastalwolf (27. Mai 2017)

Xooldman schrieb:


> HD 4 ... oh nein. Kein Budget mehr in diesem Jahr. Bin trotzdem sehr gespannt auf die neue Version.



Hoffentlich bleibt der Grundcharakter des Mojos erhalten und man erliegt nicht der Versuchung zu sehr in Richtung "longer, lower and slacker" zu gehen. Bis jetzt hat Ibis seine Philosophie zum Glück sehr konsequent durchgezogen. 

EWS Irland




Dem Hinterbau würde etwas mehr Endprogression helfen. Selbst mit einem Float X2 ist die Durchschlagreserve zu gering.

Hier mal noch mein aktueller Aufbau. Dank AWK/MST-Tuning rockt jetzt auch die Fox wieder so wie ich es mir zusagt


----------



## mr320 (27. Mai 2017)

lvhdds schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleibt der Grundcharakter des Mojos erhalten und man erliegt nicht der Versuchung zu sehr in Richtung "longer, lower and slacker" zu gehen.



Zitat: ENDURO-MTB.com "The new Ibis HD4 is longer, lower and slacker than the HD3, and looks incredible in the red fade."

http://enduro-mtb.com/en/spotted-ews-new-ibis-hd4-enduro-bike/
http://enduro-mtb.com/en/spotted-ews-new-ibis-hd4-enduro-bike/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xooldman (27. Mai 2017)

64.9 Grad head angle ist schon flach. Wird vielleicht nicht jedem gefallen. Länger macht aber schon Sinn. Ich fahre mit 186cm ein XL und das dürfte nicht kürzer sein.


----------



## coastalwolf (28. Mai 2017)

Xooldman schrieb:


> 64.9 Grad head angle ist schon flach. Wird vielleicht nicht jedem gefallen. Länger macht aber schon Sinn. Ich fahre mit 186cm ein XL und das dürfte nicht kürzer sein.



Die Kürze ist ja gerade das Alleinstellungsmerkmal....


----------



## pro-wheels (28. Mai 2017)




----------



## mr320 (28. Mai 2017)

Also mein HD3 ist mir in XL und 187cm nicht zu kurz. Ich könnte mir auch ein Large vorstellen nur hab ich da halt keinen Vergleich. Mit fast 2 Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel ist schon ein großer Sprung. Ich hab mein HD3 gleich mit nem Angleset aufgebaut und bin immer noch begeistert. CC Angleset Calculator sagt mir 65,8 Lenkwinkel und ist top.

Irgendwie ist das doch nicht die finale Endlösung mit dem X2 (mit Hebel) und der Rahmenaufnahme.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (27. Juni 2017)

Servus zusammen, 

ich würde meinem HD 3 gerne einen neuen Dämpfer spendieren. Viel vertreten ist ja der DB Inline, man liest jedoch, dass dieser sehr anfällig ist. Für einen x2 hab ich kein Geld und deshalb wollte ich hier mal nachfragen, was esss noch für sinnvolle Alternativen gibt =) 

Ich liebäugele jetzt doch wieder mit einem Monarch plus debon air, welchen tune sollte man da nehmen? 
Für andere Tips bin ich jedoch auch sehr dankbar!


----------



## coastalwolf (27. Juni 2017)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich würde meinem HD 3 gerne einen neuen Dämpfer spendieren. Viel vertreten ist ja der DB Inline, man liest jedoch, dass dieser sehr anfällig ist. Für einen x2 hab ich kein Geld und deshalb wollte ich hier mal nachfragen, was esss noch für sinnvolle Alternativen gibt =)
> 
> ...



Ich würde schon den Standard M-Tune nehmen. Aufgrund der fehlenden Progression der Kinematik kannst Du auf ordentlich Druckstufe nicht verzichten. Wenn Du nicht zu leicht bist, sollte auch die Zugstufe passen.


----------



## Middlfrank (20. Juli 2017)

Von euch Mojo HD3/4-Fahrern hat nicht zufällig jemand einen Fahrvergleich zum LV 301, bestenfalls dem MK12? Ich fahre eines im AM/EN-Aufbau in 150/140mm mit RS Pike und Monarch+ (vom Lord getuned samt Hebel), was wirklich sehr gut geht. Es kann eigentlich deutlich mehr als ich  Man kann ziemlich einfach über alles nur drüberbrettern.
Da mir das Mojo HD3/4 total gefällt, komm ich gegen wirklich jede Vernunft ins Grübeln. Ein HD4 in diesem Rot mit Fox-Fahrwerk


----------



## coastalwolf (21. Juli 2017)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> Von euch Mojo HD3/4-Fahrern hat nicht zufällig jemand einen Fahrvergleich zum LV 301, bestenfalls dem MK12? Ich fahre eines im AM/EN-Aufbau in 150/140mm mit RS Pike und Monarch+ (vom Lord getuned samt Hebel), was wirklich sehr gut geht. Es kann eigentlich deutlich mehr als ich  Man kann ziemlich einfach über alles nur drüberbrettern.
> Da mir das Mojo HD3/4 total gefällt, komm ich gegen wirklich jede Vernunft ins Grübeln. Ein HD4 in diesem Rot mit Fox-Fahrwerk



Ich habe noch ein Mk8 mit Monarch+ vom Lord. Selbst damit hat der LV-Hinterbau gegen das HD3 mit X2 nicht den Hauch einer Chance. Damit meine ich u.a. die Bremstraktion aber auch die Reserven im ruppigen Gelände.


----------



## Middlfrank (21. Juli 2017)

lvhdds schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein Mk8 mit Monarch+ vom Lord. Selbst damit hat der LV-Hinterbau gegen das HD3 mit X2 nicht den Hauch einer Chance. Damit meine ich u.a. die Bremstraktion aber auch die Reserven im ruppigen Gelände.


@lvhdds Vielen Dank für dein Feedback! Darf ich noch fragen, wie du die Klettereigenschaften des HD3 ggü dem 301 einschätzt? Und wie macht sich der X2 bei hohen Drücken? Ich bin leider ein sehr kräftiges Kerlchen und da brachten die Tuninghebel samt 63mm-Monarch+ schon eine deutliche Absenkung des Betriebsdrucks.


----------



## coastalwolf (21. Juli 2017)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> @lvhdds Vielen Dank für dein Feedback! Darf ich noch fragen, wie du die Klettereigenschaften des HD3 ggü dem 301 einschätzt? Und wie macht sich der X2 bei hohen Drücken? Ich bin leider ein sehr kräftiges Kerlchen und da brachten die Tuninghebel samt 63mm-Monarch+ schon eine deutliche Absenkung des Betriebsdrucks.



Mir gefällt die Balance vom HD3 in technischen Uphills viel besser. Die reine Steigfähigkeit unterscheidet sich nicht wesentlich. Mit meinen langen Beinen ist der tatsächliche Sitzwinkel beim Ibis aber auch relativ flach. Bei 80kg Systemgewicht kann ich zu Deiner letzten Frage nicht wirklich was sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Middlfrank (21. Juli 2017)

@lvhdds Trotzdem vielen Dank! Ich hab grad mal nen HD4-Rahmen in XL angefragt (hab zuviele eigene Teile). Das wurde mir bei meinen 187cm empfohlen. Ich hätte eher zu L tendiert, weil der Reach indentisch zum 301 wäre.


----------



## coastalwolf (2. August 2017)

Hat hier aus dem Forum mal jemand mit einem AngleSet im HD3 experimentiert? Wurde vom EWS-Team standardmäßig fürs HD3 eingesetzt: https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/07/27/arbeitsgeraet-ibis-mojo-hd4-von-anita-gehrig/

Hier sieht man schön den Unterschied: HD3 mit EC56 Lagerschale inkl. AngleSet




HD4 mit ZS56 Lagerschale. Eigentlich auch beim HD3 Standard




Dieser Kit würde passen. 14mm Einbauhöhe haben aber definitiv einen weiteren Einfluss auf die Geometrie (Tretlagerhöhe, Sitzwinkel). Auch wenn sich durch die abgeflachte Gabel beim AngleSet das Tretlager sowieso minimal absenkt.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...-ZS44-28-6-EC56-40-Tapered-Steuersatz-p43946/

Bliebe noch die Frage zur Freigabe. @Stefan H Kannst Du dazu was sagen? Zum einen, ob ein AngleSet an sich durch Ibis freigegeben ist. Zum anderen, ob eine EC56 Lagerschale unabhängig vom AngleSet überhaupt "offiziell" verwendet werden darf.


----------



## Xooldman (4. August 2017)

Hier finden sich auch einige Erfahrungen zum Thema Angle Set...

http://forums.mtbr.com/ibis/angleset-hd3-998686.html


----------



## coastalwolf (10. August 2017)

Da es keinen HD4 Thread gibt 

Hier gibt´s ein paar Infos/Eindrücke zum neuen Rahmen 






Fox ist mit seiner 150mm Dropper Post wohl nicht ganz der richtige Partner. Alle im Team habe sehr lange Beine und können den Sattel nicht wirklich vernünftig absenken.


----------



## Middlfrank (10. August 2017)

So, HD4-Rahmen ist in Wiesbaden geordert und fast alle Teile sind schon da. Bald bin ich also auch Ibisianer und schon so gespannt, wie sich das Bike fahren lässt


----------



## Middlfrank (31. August 2017)

Er ist da!!!!  HD4 in XL. Traumhaft verarbeitet. Soweit sind alle Komponenten auch da bzw. werden vom anderen Bike migriert  Ich freu mich aufs Schrauben  BTW, der Rahmen wiegt 3.410g inkl eingepresster Cane Creek-Steuerlagerschalen und Fox X2.


----------



## coastalwolf (31. August 2017)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> Er ist da!!!!  HD4 in XL. Traumhaft verarbeitet. Soweit sind alle Komponenten auch da bzw. werden vom anderen Bike migriert  Ich freu mich aufs Schrauben  BTW, der Rahmen wiegt 3.410g inkl eingepresster Cane Creek-Steuerlagerschalen und Fox X2.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 639133



Viel Spaß beim Aufbauen


----------



## Middlfrank (3. September 2017)

Fast fertig aufgebaut, aber noch keinen Meter gefahren. So sauber wird es wohl nie mehr sein 
Fehlt nur noch die hintere Bremse (längere Leitung notwendig) und die Pedale werd ich wohl durch größere ersetzen.
Entschuldigt die Handypics.


----------



## nippelspanner (4. September 2017)

Sehr schön!
Könntest Du auch mal Fotos von der linken Seite machen, damit man den Tretlagerbereich "in Natura" sieht?
Wenn ich mir nur das Framekit ansehe, erscheint der mir immer recht klobig.
Aber vielleicht fällt das beim fertigen Bike gar nicht mehr so ins Auge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Middlfrank (4. September 2017)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Könntest Du auch mal Fotos von der linken Seite machen, damit man den Tretlagerbereich "in Natura" sieht?
> Wenn ich mir nur das Framekit ansehe, erscheint der mir immer recht klobig.
> Aber vielleicht fällt das beim fertigen Bike gar nicht mehr so ins Auge...


Ja klar, aber ich muß dich da leider auf heute Abend vertrösten.


----------



## Phil-Joe (4. September 2017)

Holy Moly.

Tolles Teil. Sieht super clean aus mit der schicken internen Kabelverlegung. Hat man fast das Gefühl, dass was fehlt. Aber bzgl. der fehlenden HR-Bremse stimmt das ja sogar.  ^^

Tolles Bike, ganz ehrlich. Fährt Ibis nun eigentlich beim Einbaumaß des Dämpfers metrisch oder noch zöllich? ^^


----------



## Middlfrank (4. September 2017)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Holy Moly.
> 
> Tolles Teil. Sieht super clean aus mit der schicken internen Kabelverlegung. Hat man fast das Gefühl, dass was fehlt. Aber bzgl. der fehlenden HR-Bremse stimmt das ja sogar.  ^^
> 
> Tolles Bike, ganz ehrlich. Fährt Ibis nun eigentlich beim Einbaumaß des Dämpfers metrisch oder noch zöllich? ^^


Zöllich immer noch, bzw ist ein 57mm.  Und danke. Das Teil ist echt ein Traum. Ich kann es kaum erwarten, es zu fahren.


----------



## decay (4. September 2017)

Wirst überrascht sein wie geil der DW-Link geht


----------



## Middlfrank (4. September 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Wirst überrascht sein wie geil der DW-Link geht


Ja, darauf bin ich nach LV301 MK12 und ICB 2.0 besonders gespannt. Wobei ich mit meinem Gewicht leider knapp über den 250psi bin, die der X2 darf


----------



## decay (4. September 2017)

Alles andere als pure Begeisterung würde mich wundern... mit dem X2 sowieso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Middlfrank (4. September 2017)

@nippelspanner Handypics auf die Schnelle. Ich finde es natürlich nicht besonders massiv


----------



## nippelspanner (5. September 2017)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> @nippelspanner Handypics auf die Schnelle. Ich finde es natürlich nicht besonders massiv



Stimmt! Das haben sie beim HD4 jetzt wesentlich schöner hinbekommen, als noch beim HD3.
War "untenrum" ja fast so ein Geschwür, wie beim E-Bike.


----------



## coastalwolf (6. September 2017)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Stimmt! Das haben sie beim HD4 jetzt wesentlich schöner hinbekommen, als noch beim HD3.
> War "untenrum" ja fast so ein Geschwür, wie beim E-Bike.



Es gibt keinen Unterschied bei der Kabelverlegung zw. HD3 und HD4.


----------



## nippelspanner (7. September 2017)

Niemand hat von der Kabelverlegung gesprochen. 
Es geht um den unschön vorstehenden Hängebauch beim HD3.
Dies war für mich der entscheidende Punkt mir den Rahmen seinerzeit nicht zu kaufen.
Beim neuen HD4 scheint dieser weit weniger ausgeprägt zu sein. 

(...und ich komme wieder in Versuchung...! )


----------



## Middlfrank (7. September 2017)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> (...und ich komme wieder in Versuchung...! )


Nicht drüber nachdenken und schon garnicht anschauen!


----------



## Middlfrank (13. September 2017)

Fäääddisch  Kurz bevor es zu regnen begann


----------



## bluewatercat (17. September 2017)

Wie sind so eure Erfahrungen mit dem DW Link und was hat das Teil den für Vorteile ?


----------



## Middlfrank (23. September 2017)

Erste echte Ausfahrt und ich hatte richtig Spaß  Es waren zwar nur die einfachen Hometrails hier, aber ich bin begeistert


----------



## coastalwolf (22. Oktober 2017)

Nach 1,5 Jahren im Einsatz waren insbesondere im oberen Umlenkhebel die Lager durch. Die schmale Lagerbasis macht den Kugellagern wohl doch zu schaffen. Habe mir mal passendes Werkzeug und hochwertige Enduro Bearings besorgt. Die doppelreihigen Lager auf der Antriebsseite im unteren Hebel waren allerdings sehr schwer zu bekommen. In ganz Deutschland ausverkauft.


----------



## emizneo (11. August 2018)

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2298614]
	
[/URL]

Ich bringe mal wieder etwas Leben hier rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (13. August 2018)

Schnieke Kiste! Das HD3 gefällt mir persönlich noch besser als das 4er ... ein wunderschönes Bike!


----------



## coastalwolf (5. November 2018)

Aufgebaut wird hier im Thread wahrscheinlich nicht mehr  ...aber ein HD3 muss schließlich auch gepflegt werden  Den ersten Wintereinbruch nach dem "endless summer" habe ich mal genutzt:

- alle Lager in den Umlenkhebeln neu (leider sind die Dichtungen blau und rot) - egal
- alle Außenhüllen & Züge neu
- großes "ride silent" Paket. Die innenverlegten Züge ohne Röhrchen können schon mal akustisch in den Vordergrund treten. Am auffälligsten ist aber definitiv die außenverlegte Bremsleitung gewesen.
- Alle innenverlegten Züge sind jetzt mit Schaumstoff ummantelt
- Unter dem Rockguard liegt die Bremsleitung komplett auf Slapper Tape auf
- Im Bereich zw. Rockguard und Steuerrohr habe ich die Bremsleitung an mehreren Stellen mit Slapper Tape beklebt
- Mal schauen, ob jetzt endlich halbwegs Ruhe auf dem Trail herrscht









- 2,5" Aggressor am Non-Boost Hinterbau funktionieren natürlich super. Sind aber vom Freigang grenzgängig. Selbst bei trockenen Bedingungen gibt es Schleifspuren an der Folierung aufgrund der Verwindungen. Für matschige Verhältnisse eher keine Empfehlung.


----------



## LutzNoak (10. November 2018)

Habe an meinem HD3 noch keine Leitung klappern gehört. Liegt möglicherweise aber auch am lauten Freilauf .

Sind das spezielle Lager ( der Farbe wegen)?


----------



## coastalwolf (21. November 2018)

LutzNoak schrieb:


> Habe an meinem HD3 noch keine Leitung klappern gehört. Liegt möglicherweise aber auch am lauten Freilauf .
> 
> Sind das spezielle Lager ( der Farbe wegen)?



Bei mir hat es zum Schluss nur noch geknarzt und geklappert. Mittlerweile bin ich mehrmals unterwegs gewesen. Die Mühe hat sich gelohnt. Die Bremsleitung gibt endlich Ruhe. Das Knarzen vom Hinterbau ist ebenfalls Geschichte. 

Lager sind alle von Enduro Bearings.


----------



## LutzNoak (27. November 2018)

Alles klar. 

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## mr320 (28. November 2018)

Wie hast du denn die Lager aus und eingepresst. Spezialwerkzeug oder bekommt man das auch mit zweckentfremdeten Werkzeug aus der Hobbywerkstatt hin?
Steht jetzt bei  mir im Winter auch an. Lager hab ich schon.


----------



## coastalwolf (30. November 2018)

mr320 schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn die Lager aus und eingepresst. Spezialwerkzeug oder bekommt man das auch mit zweckentfremdeten Werkzeug aus der Hobbywerkstatt hin?
> Steht jetzt bei  mir im Winter auch an. Lager hab ich schon.



Ich habe mir mal ordentliches Werkzeug besorgt und seitdem macht der Lagerwechsel ansatzweise Spaß:
https://www.enduroforkseals.com/products/tools/rear-suspension-tools/SBT-HS1.html
https://reset-racing.de/product/presswerk/

Dazu noch der eine oder andere Delrin-Spacer damit es keine Kratzer gibt.


----------



## mr320 (1. Dezember 2018)

trocken einpessen oder mit Fett?


----------



## coastalwolf (2. Dezember 2018)

Ich nehme immer ein bisschen möglichst „dickes“ Lagerfett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (21. April 2019)

Wenn wir schon beim Lagerwechsel sind, wo bekomme ich denn neue her? Gerade die Gleitlager in der Dämpferverlängerung sind gut durch :/ nach einem Abfetten hat es dort plötzlich Spiel...


----------



## mr320 (21. April 2019)

Ich hab bei mir gerade alle Kugellager gewechselt, allerdings waren die Gleitlager bei mir noch ok.
Die Kugellager hatte ich alle bei Bike24 bestellt. Nach den Gleitlagern bzw. deren Maße könntest du mal bei TriCycles nachfragen.

2x       DR1526 (Double Row 10mm breit, Unterer Link Drive Side) (alternative Bezeichnung 152610RS)
2x       6902 (Unterer Link Non-Drive Side)
4x       6800 (oberer Link)


----------



## coastalwolf (21. April 2019)

pSyChOgRiNsEr schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon beim Lagerwechsel sind, wo bekomme ich denn neue her? Gerade die Gleitlager in der Dämpferverlängerung sind gut durch :/ nach einem Abfetten hat es dort plötzlich Spiel...





mr320 schrieb:


> Ich hab bei mir gerade alle Kugellager gewechselt, allerdings waren die Gleitlager bei mir noch ok.
> Die Kugellager hatte ich alle bei Bike24 bestellt. Nach den Gleitlagern bzw. deren Maße könntest du mal bei TriCycles nachfragen.
> 
> 2x       DR1526 (Double Row 10mm breit, Unterer Link Drive Side) (alternative Bezeichnung 152610RS)
> ...



Genau. Bike24.de ist immer gut sortiert. Das DR1526 ist allerdings oft vergriffen. Gleitlagerverschleiss wundert mich auch. Die sind bei mir nach drei Kugellagersätzen immer noch top.


----------



## pSyChOgRiNsEr (30. Oktober 2019)

Also bei mir war leider auch der Lagersitz ausgeschlagen, sodass ich eine neue Dämpferverlängerung gebraucht habe bei der allerdings dann auch nochmal ein Satz neuer Gleitlager dabei war... was ich allerdings nicht wusste. Habe alles direkt bei Ibis bestellt, Rad läuft wieder top und ich bin für den nächsten Lagerwechsel gewappnet!


----------



## MantaHai (19. Juli 2020)

Guude,

gibt's jemanden im Rhein-Main Gebiet wo man ein Mojo HD3 in Größe M proberollen kann?


----------

